# How many gyroidites do you have?



## lizziety (May 6, 2018)

I have found it comically easy to find gyroidites.. I already have 400 remaining after making all of the clothing items! How many do you all have?


----------



## Bcat (May 6, 2018)

No idea. Inse then as I rack up 10’s


----------



## Ably.Saucey (May 6, 2018)

I'm not interested in any of the items you can get from them but they're 100 bells a pop when you sell them, so I pick them.
I think I have 130 ish.


----------



## calamitybot (May 7, 2018)

I've already made all of the items, save for isabelles hat because I don't have leaf tickets. I've sold most of mine, but I keep 50 just in case the event returns or something. I'll probably sell them off, though, to fund my camper loan.


----------



## Sowelu (May 7, 2018)

I've got about 700 on hand now... and I've purchased all the items. It's true, they are everywhere! Might as well pick them up as you can eventually unload them for lots of bells.


----------



## boring (May 7, 2018)

I've got 230


----------



## Themadgamer (May 7, 2018)

I'm sitting at a couple hundred right now.  I've already sold at least 500, they are everywhere!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 7, 2018)

I've got like 50ish right now, I've no real desire to make more of the outfits since I don't think I can ship them off with Gulliver.


----------



## Ryumia (May 8, 2018)

I have only 10 gyroidites. Used my gyroidites to make 2 copies of each outfit.


----------



## MopyDream44 (May 8, 2018)

Just over 300 last I checked.


----------



## lizardon (May 8, 2018)

After I done all items, I stop picking them up


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (May 8, 2018)

Around 55. But I spent most of them For the K.K. Slider hat


----------



## Meliara (May 8, 2018)

I was going to stop at crafting 2 of each item, but then I decided my campers want to be KK groupies.  I'm hoping to get enough for my 8th KK hat before the event finishes.  I'm currently at 25.


----------



## Mr. Cat (May 8, 2018)

Why did I not think about selling them?... I got all the items and I've just been ignoring all of the ones lying around now. Oof.


----------



## AndroGhostX (May 10, 2018)

I have 195 now that event is over. Once I crafted one of every item, I stopped picking them up. I don't need the bells so no point in selling them.


----------



## Sowelu (May 11, 2018)

Just sold 850 of them.


----------

